# Breakfast Tacos!!!



## luvbing (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello everyone! I am currently healing from a back injury so my boyfriend is doing all the cooking, and this morning he surprised me with an untamable enthusiasm to make breakfast! so lovely!  

Yesterday I started my day craving a wet scrambled egg sitch (started my morning with some egg youtube vids about japanese omelettes and cantonese style scrambled eggs- drool city!!)  so this morning he expanded upon yesterdays gooey eggie weggies. 

He is a true PICKLEMAN and has been canning and pickling for years. lately he's been making local veggie medleys of pickled okra, bell pepper, onion, green tomato and corn! fresh herbs and sour ACV, a delicious flavor explosion!  

So he chopped some of our homemade pickles and added it to the eggs he was scrambling. added some ground beef and topped it off with the yummy and inexpensive cabot cheddar cheese. he proceeded to steam if off and melt the cheese, served warm mounds on top of charred tortillas and topped off with a drizzle of chili verde! 

WOW!! talk about a warm cloud of deliciousness, these breakfast tacos were the best I've had! the cheese was melty perfect and the eggs were still soft and creamy, the sour bites in the okra and bell pepper..excellent! 

thankfully a friend was popping in for a quick visit and we were able to feed him some breakfast tacos too! they were too yummy to only savored by the two of us!  the best part of experiencing food is sharing with someone ya love!

anyway, if you haven't tried breakfast tacos I encourage you to go for it! take whatever leftovers you've got, scramble and toss in a tortilla! YUM CITY!!


----------



## Bitser (Sep 4, 2021)

We hiked from Todos Santos, BC, south along the beach to a cove where the fishermen beached their pangas. 







 They sorted out undersize fish for their kids, who roasted them on sticks over coals, a late breakfast not only for the fishermen, but for any turista who happened on with a pocketful of change.  

We took fresh tortillas from the morning's batch, avocados, and a bottle of salsa, and a couple ballenas of Pacifico beer.  Slide the roast fish off the stick into the tortilla, add sliced avocado and salsa.  Eaten with waves crashing on the steep, white beach, and brown pelicans cruising back and forth.  

Madre de Dios!  One of the best breakfasts I've ever had.


----------

